# New Departure Model A on my Pierce



## gkeep (Jun 1, 2015)

I was trading messages with my fellow Alameda CABEer, Giovanni, about the age of my Pierce. The headbadge is the 1908-1916 version. He suggested the type of oiler cover might provide a clue to someone out there for a more accurate date. So here are a couple photos, had trouble showing the New Departure Model A stamped in the hub. Needs more elbow grease...







Gary


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 1, 2015)

I just found this photo.


----------



## gkeep (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes, I've seen that before but had not noticed it had the same oil port. Too shiny and perfect to see easily, all that glare.  That date matches the year the head badge was first used.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 2, 2015)

A very good year!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey Buddy!!!!

Frequent Replaceable Parts DO NOT Date a Bike!!!!!
Frame Structure 1st,,,,, and Maybe Fork or Crank Assembly are the Basic Components that More Accurate Can Date It!!!!!!

Post a Picture and You'll Get a Better Answer!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 10, 2015)

Back in the early days, hubs were rebuilt, not replaced.
I'm assuming that it is an original part or an exact replacement hub....


----------



## filmonger (Jun 10, 2015)

If your badge was replaced - I think it may be hard to assume anything about your bike other than the hard facts. In fact - other than the badge what makes you think it is a Pierce? I am not saying it is not...just curious as to what might have lead you to that conclusion. I am a Pierce fan - and would love it if yours was part of the stable here. I know you are very good at research and know your facts - but we all can be mislead by simple things and red hearings. Misinformation can lead us astray very very easily. It has happened to me so many times here - but that is all part of the fun i suppose.


----------



## gkeep (Jun 11, 2015)

Does this headbadge appear to have been replaced?




I think there is some misunderstanding going on here. There is no controversy about replaced parts, there is no big issue about the date of this or that part on the bike. Giovanni suggested I post this in case someone had knowledge of what years the New Departure A used this sliding oil cap. That coupled with the serial number might have helped in figuring out the timeline of Pierce serial numbers. 

Gary


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 11, 2015)

Is it an Angola,NY badge?
The badge is original, since it has the original aluminum rivets.
Post photos of the bicycle profile and where and what the serial number is.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 11, 2015)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Is it an Angola,NY badge?
> The badge is original, since it has the original aluminum rivets.
> Post photos of the bicycle profile and where and what the serial number is.




Angola Head badge would be post 1918...Tom


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## gkeep (Jun 11, 2015)

No, its the type 4 Buffalo head badge. I'll try to get a decent photo this afternoon but it's 8th grade graduation day for my son and chaos reigns.


----------



## filmonger (Jun 11, 2015)

Apologies Gary......must have got my wires crossed.


----------



## gkeep (Jun 11, 2015)

Head Badge






Frame Decal



Bike in one piece.


----------

